# Will this put a spark in DeRosa?



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

Campagnolo Gran Fondo New York partners with De Rosa

The official Campagnolo web site - Bicycle Parts and Components Cycling - Campagnolo Gran Fondo New York partners with De Rosa


----------

